# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  سرفصل های آموزشی دوره رباتیک و نظر کاربران جهت بهبود آن

## mehran901

سلام بر دوستان ، 
ضمیمه ای که در زیر آورده شده سرفصل های 2 دوره آموزش رباتیک مقدماتی و پیشرفته دانشجویی هست ، میخواستم دوستان نظر خودشون رو در مورد این سرفصل ها ارائه کنن و در صورتی که مشکلی وجود داره یا ایده جذابی دارن مطرح کنن تا دوره ها قبل از اعلام توسط دانشگاه ، به بهترین شکل آماده بشن 

با تشکر و سپاس ویژه

Robotic-Basic&Intermediate&Advance training.zip

----------


## m.j_banitaba

دو نکته :
1- برای دانشجویان کدام رشته هست؟ اگه برای رشته های سخت افزار و الکترونیکه خوبه.
2- چه نوع رباتی ؟ یعنی سر فصله ها هدف خاصی و نوع خاصی از ربات مد نظره داره؟

----------


## mehran901

> دو نکته :
> 1- برای دانشجویان کدام رشته هست؟ اگه برای رشته های سخت افزار و الکترونیکه خوبه.
> 2- چه نوع رباتی ؟ یعنی سر فصله ها هدف خاصی و نوع خاصی از ربات مد نظره داره؟


سلام ، محوریت کلاس ها بر رشته برق هست ولی محدودتی واسه شرکت کردن رشته های دیگه وجود نداره ... 
درمورد ربات هم خدمتتون عارضم که :
دوره مقدماتی همون طوری در فایل ضمیمه آورده شده به آموزش avr و proteus میپردازه
دوره پیشرفته علاوه بر آموزش تکمیلی avr , proteus  به برنامه نویسی سمت کامپیوتر هم پرداخته میشه ، در کنار پروژه های تکمیلیavr ، پروژه های پیشرفته هم در نظر گرفته شده از قبیل بینایی ماشین و پردازش تصویر همین طور پردازش صوت و سیستم های کنترل بیسیم وایرلس و نوری و پروژه های دیگه در ضمیمه آورده شده

در نهایت فرد با تلفیق مطالب آموزش دوره مقدماتی و پیشرفته ، زمینه مساعدی واسه طراحی انواع ربات ها کسب میکنه

----------


## mehran901

نظری ندارن دوستان ؟

----------


## gigidagostino

باورت نمیشه برای دانشجو ها حتی اطلاعات عمومی(مخصوصاً فیلم از کار ربات ها،تاریخچه،و... معرفی فیلم در این باره و ...)چقدر تاثیر داره.یه کم زمان بره این کار اما فوق العاده درک رو بالا میبره.همینطور آزمایش های ساده(اینا سرفصل نیستن اما رو کیفیت خیلی تاثیر میزارن)

----------

